# Union Wages Worldwide....



## Adam2k1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey all,

I was just wondering what everyone was making as a Journeyman in their local.

Here in Toronto licensed journeymen make $40.41 and as of May 1st, we get raised to $41.78.

I heard in the states there was crazy money to be made.

Let me know,

Cheers


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Local 164 ( northern new jersey ) is $49.91 in the envelope.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Poor ignorant southern state checking in. We have a S&M agreement so, we are at $27.50 in the envelope.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

eejack said:


> Local 164 ( northern new jersey ) is $49.91 in the envelope.


You're kidding, you were always higher than us.

Local 102 is $51.17 in the envelope.

I'm not sure of the package, it's probably around $75/hr.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Since I haven't worked for my local in a long time , I'm sure I missed a pay increase or two ,but we were around $50.00 in the envelope , back then . I'd venture to say it's over that now ?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

drumnut08 said:


> Since I haven't worked for my local in a long time , I'm sure I missed a pay increase or two ,but we were around $50.00 in the envelope , back then . I'd venture to say it's over that now ?


Thinking about it now, I haven't worked for the union since the end of 2011. I checked the online referral system to see the pay rate.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Could I get an explanation of "in the envelope"? I don't want to assume incorrectly. 

Thanks.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Could I get an explanation of "in the envelope"? I don't want to assume incorrectly.
> 
> Thanks.


That's what you see in your paycheck, that's the actual amount that you gross.

In addition to that, you get more money per hour, making the total what we call "the package".

Our package is something like $75. $51 goes into our paycheck and the other $24/hr gets sent to the hall every month (or 3 lol). That money goes to pay into our benefits & retirement and other things like paying for the apprenticeship and other stuff.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Could I get an explanation of "in the envelope"? I don't want to assume incorrectly.
> 
> Thanks.


It means that benefits aren't *taken* from the wages. So the medical insurance, additional welfare contribution (if any) continuing education, pension contributions are above and beyond the stated hourly wage, instead of what occurs in the nonunion sector.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

You guys are doing well. Our local is still at 36 bucks or so on the cheque and the total package is just over $57.

We have about 95% market share though which means absolutely _nothing_ because we have NO work going on right now. Seriously slow now.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

HackWork said:


> You're kidding, you were always higher than us.
> 
> Local 102 is $51.17 in the envelope.
> 
> I'm not sure of the package, it's probably around $75/hr.


We put a lot of our last raise into health and welfare. Total package is around $90 for either of us.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Total cost of H&W plus 3% dues, pension, JATC, NECA, PAC and other stuff here for 160 hours here is $1723.84 above whats in the check. Check is $4,400 for 160 hours.
$6123.84 plus WC, 7.5%SSI and other burden.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Our prevailing wage is way low. 

Enough so that there's been a number of bridge projects (ex) into NY where the help all wants to be from their local, and not ours.

~CS~


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Adam2k1 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I was just wondering what everyone was making as a Journeyman in their local.
> 
> ...


Not as crazy as yours, but there is the value of the dollar involved.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

*ibew jobs board*

http://ibew.org/jobsboard/ 

Type in the state you want or the local you want. There are also classifications such as inside, outside, etc


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

$29.50 here in 666. Curiously, how does it work for our Canadian brothers working down here? Everything I've been told is that we can't work up there.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Local 26 Washington DC 42.40 an hour plus all that other stuff.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

WA Outside Local 77- 44.50$
NM Inside Local 611- 29.90$


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

low voltage c card is 35 and change right outside of chicago


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> low voltage c card is 35 and change right outside of chicago




I thought Chicago paid a Decent Living Wage ? $35 ? Hell Uncle Sam gets a third of that .




Pete


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

pete87 said:


> I thought Chicago paid a Decent Living Wage ? $35 ? Hell Uncle Sam gets a third of that .
> Pete


Those kind of statements are insulting to the poster, and show a lack of understanding of economics, unless you know the specific cost of living where he lives. 

Then there is his job LOW VOLTAGE which typically is on the low end of the scale in our trade.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Bad Electrician said:


> Those kind of statements are insulting to the poster, and show a lack of understanding of economics, unless you know the specific cost of living where he lives.
> 
> Then there is his job LOW VOLTAGE which typically is on the low end of the scale in our trade.




I have found that local cost of living has little to do with paying a decent living wage . This is 2015 . 


Pete


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

pete87 said:


> I thought Chicago paid a Decent Living Wage ? $35 ? Hell Uncle Sam gets a third of that .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe 134, chicago is at 39 for low voltage. 

I live in the suburbs, and we have the second highest property tax in the country. 

Chicago is a higher cost of living, but the suburbs tend to be a bit cheaper. 

I am also a c-card VDV, not A card.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

as for pay difference, we are only 4 dollars under an inside wireman. 

This is actually a bigger gap then most other locals in the area. 

Chicago has its own, and then every county around the city has one as well.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

mikeh32 said:


> as for pay difference, we are only 4 dollars under an inside wireman.


$4.00 is $8,000.00 a year, without OT.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

We also have 6 on our books, and they have 4 pages....


----------



## Subzer0IsGG (Sep 14, 2012)

Local 424 alberta Canada. 47.18$ an hour.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Thinking about it now, I haven't worked for the union since the end of 2011. I checked the online referral system to see the pay rate.


What you been doing all this time?


----------

